# Hey everyone, just saying hello as new member!



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

Bought my car back on Feb 1st 05! (yes i remember the exact date!) In my sig there is a quick pic of my ride...

Love it to death and im here to help anyone with questions... 

:newbie:


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to Nissan Forums... now 98% disease free!!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forums bro... we're all here to help.. i'm a bit of a smart ass sometimes so please don't mind me when i'm on dickhead mode.. LOl.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

what happened dude??......u got tired of the SER jokes on the other board???
j/k.....


----------



## mewbomb (Jan 31, 2005)

full auto 67 said:


> what happened dude??......u got tired of the SER jokes on the other board???
> j/k.....


can't say anything on there w/out getting flamed...figured id try something else... :woowoo:


----------

